

British Tourists Detained And Denied Entry to US over Twitter Joke  - learc83
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2093796/British-tourists-arrested-America-terror-charges-Twitter-jokes.html

======
tokenadult
Previous discussion of same incident:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3528138>

